# Pulp from juicer



## Laztastic (Nov 21, 2013)

Anyone see a problem with allowing my 7 mo V to eat this? It's all vegetables, mostly greens and carrots and beets. There is a little ginger root.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Go for it!


----------

